# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Geforce 8 hay Geforce 7, SLI hay đơn

## nhoc

* top.document.title = 'TGVT - '+'Geforce 8 hay Geforce 7, SLI hay đơn';*  

Game thủ chuyên nghiệp không thể không quan tâm đến sức mạnh đồ họa. Vì một hệ thống mạnh mẽ và được trang bị công nghệ đồ họa mới nhất sẽ mang lại cho game thủ sự tự tin trong chiến đấu và cảm giác bay bổng trong cảnh phiêu lưu. Nhưng giữa GeForce 7 và GeForce 8, SLI và card đơn, bạn sẽ chọn cái nào?

*GeForce 8 hay GeForce 7*
GPU GeForce 8 được trang bị các công nghệ hoàn toàn mới so với các dòng GPU trước đây. Thiết kế đổ bóng và hàng lệnh xử lý hợp nhất: công nghệ CUDA (Compute Unified Device Architecture) hợp nhất các quá trình đổ bóng và hàng lệnh xử lý cho phép tận dụng tối đa phần cứng để tăng tốc độ xử lý. Cấu trúc xử lý dòng là điểm cải tiến quan trọng trong kiến trúc, GPU NVIDIA GeForce 8 sử dụng các bộ xử lý dòng (Stream Processor-SP) để thực hiện các giai đoạn đổ bóng. Bộ xử lý dòng là bộ xử lý có khả năng tính toán trên dòng dữ liệu nhập liên tục và cùng lúc xuất ra dòng kết quả liên tục. Các bộ xử lý dòng có thể được gom nhóm số lượng lớn, có trạng thái gần giống nhau để cung cấp sức mạnh xử lý song song. Quá trình dựng hình HDR (High Dynamic Range) trong GeForce 8 mặc định hỗ trợ chế độ FP32 (32 bit floating point). Ngoài ra, với các GPU trước đây, 2 quá trình dựng hình HDR và khử răng cưa đa mẫu không được phép hoạt động đồng thời, thì với GeForce 8 điều này đã thành hiện thực. Khi cả hai quá trình cùng hoạt động thì quá trình dựng hình HDR có thể được chọn lựa giữa hai chế độ: FP16 (tương đương 64 bit màu) hay FP32 (128 bit màu). Sự kết hợp hai quá trình cho phép gia tăng chất lượng hình ảnh: thể hiện ánh sáng và đổ bóng trung thực. Thêm vào đó, GeForce 8 sử dụng cấu trúc hiển thị 10 bit, phối hợp với bộ chuyển đổi số sang tương tự 10bit cho chất lượng hiển thị trên 1 tỷ màu (so với 16,7 triệu màu của các thế hệ trước đây). Công nghệ NVIDIA Quantum Effects cho phép các hiệu ứng vật lý được tái tạo trên GPU, giúp cho các hiệu ứng trong game như khói lửa được thể hiện thật hơn. Thêm vào đó, GPU GeForce 7 có quá trình phủ vân bề mặt và quá trình đổ bóng xen kẽ nhau và đây chính là nguyên nhân gây ra hiện tượng thắt cổ chai quá trình tính toán đổ bóng: khi quá trình phủ vân bề mặt đang được thực thi, sẽ ngăn cản sử dụng bộ xử lý cho quá trình tính toán đổ bóng cho đến khi nào quá trình phủ vân bề mặt được hoàn thành. Trong khi đó, GPU GeForce 8 thiết kế hai quá trình phủ vân bề mặt và quá trình tính toán đổ bóng độc lập và có thể chạy song song. GPU GeForce 8 còn xác định chuẩn mới khi hỗ trợ DirectX 10 – thư viện đồ họa 3D API (Application Programming Interface) với sức mạnh đổ bóng hình học và Shader Model 4 – cho hình ảnh được thể hiện trung thực, màu sắc phong phú, gia tăng độ chi tiết trong các hiệu ứng đổ bóng. Ngoài ra, tất cả GPU GeForce 8 được thiết kế hỗ trợ chuẩn game XHD – đạt độ phân giải 2560x1600.

Kết quả thử nghiệm của các sản phẩm thuộc dòng GPU GeForce 8 tại Test Lab đủ mang lại cảm giác tự tin cho game thủ. Card phiên bản GeForce 8 tầm trung (đơn cử MSI 8600GTS Diamond Plus, ID: A0708_46) nay đã đạt điểm số tương đương card phiên bản cao cấp GeForce 7 (đơn cử Asus EN7950GT/HTDP/512M). Với các card cao cấp như Asus EN8800GTX/HTDP/768M/A, Gigabyte GV-NX88X768H-RH, game thủ có thể “lướt như bay” qua các game ở độ phân giải 1600x1200 và tạo được một khoảng cách biệt khá rõ so với card Asus EN7950GT/HTDP/512M. 

Cụ thể trong game Half Life 2, nhóm GeForce 8 vượt qua tốc độ 137 khung hình/giây (fps) ở 1600x1200 4xAA 8xAF; cao hơn 13% so với Asus EN7950GT/HTDP/512M. Trên game Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness (AoD), sự cách biệt này lên đến 21%. Nhưng phải tới các game “nóng” và “nặng” hiện nay như: Doom 3, Quake 4, S.T.AL.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl, F.E.A.R, Lost Planet thì nhóm GeForce 8 cao cấp có đất “dụng võ”: vượt mốc 90fps dễ dàng tại độ phân giải 1600x1200. Không chỉ là tốc độ xử lý, các card đồ họa GeForce 8 còn cống hiến cho các game thủ một chất lượng đồ họa đẹp, sống động như mơ. Cụ thể, các cảnh trong game Lost Planet của thế hệ DirectX 10 thể hiện đẹp hơn hẳn các cảnh thử nghiệm khác: game thủ như hòa mình vào nhân vật người hùng Wayne lên đường tiêu diệt quái vật Akrid để trả thù cho cha.

*Chạy SLI hay đơn*
Scalable Link Interface (SLI) là công nghệ đồ họa của NVIDIA cho phép liên kết hai hay nhiều card đồ họa với nhau để cùng xử lý hình ảnh 3D, trong đó có một card đóng vai trò chủ đạo. Các card đồ họa còn lại sẽ gửi kết quả xử lý của mình đến card đồ họa chính qua cầu nối SLI. 

Điều đầu tiên, hệ thống SLI cần sự đồng bộ về bo mạch chủ, card đồ họa và trò chơi. Cặp Asus EN8800GTX/HTDP/768M/A thử nghiệm đã “bon bon” lướt qua nhiều game ở độ phân giải 1600x1200 nhưng không phải tất cả các game. Điểm 3DMark 2006 cao hơn 800 điểm so với khi chạy đơn, và tăng từ 6fps (trong game Doom 3, Quake 4) đến 25fps (Tomb Raider: AoD) ở độ phân giải 1600x1200. Tuy nhiên, tốc độ xử lý trong các game Serious Sam: The Second Encounter, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, FarCry, Halo, Half Life 2 của đồ họa kép lại giảm từ 6fps đến 13fps; đặc biệt giảm đến 18% trên phép thử ứng dụng 3ds max 5.1.

Tại http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone2_game.html, game thủ có thể tìm tên game hỗ trợ SLI và danh sách các game cũ được NVIDIA cung cấp “profile” tối ưu SLI. Bạn có thể tự tạo profile theo hướng dẫn tại http://www.slizone.com/page/slizone_appprofile.html.

Thực tế thử nghiệm tại Test Lab đã cho thấy thế hệ NVIDIA GeForce 8 thực sự mạnh mẽ và vượt lên GeForce 7 trước đó. Đồng thời để thực sự khai thác hiệu quả nhất hệ thống đồ họa SLI, môi trường đòi hỏi một sự đồng bộ khắt khe từ card đồ họa, bo mạch chủ và game.

----------

